# Choosing a groomer



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Best results are finding somebody walking a poodle that you admire the groom on their dog. Ask them who their groomer is. Failing that, contact the various grooming registries such as National Dog Grooming Association or IPG to see a list of groomers in your area certified (tested before a board of their peers). 

If there are no certified groomers near you, at least ask possible groomers for pictures of their poodle clients, how long the groomer will have your dog in their shop, if they are hand-dried. I do one dog at a time in my shop - less stress on the dog and me. How often the groomer wants the dog to return - I only do poodles on a 3 week schedule. Any longer than that and the poodles look scruffy. Don't want scruffy looking poodles in the public with my grooming name on them. I do 70 standard poodles in my client base and virtually all of them have come from client referrals. Never paid a penny for advertising. Word of mouth is the best way to find a good groomer (for any dog).


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think there are 2 issues that need to be evaluated: (1) How does the dog look when the groomer sends him home? (2) Is the dog handled properly throughout the grooming process? IMO, it is not hard to evaluate whether the dog looks nice, but it is very hard to evaluate how the dog is handled. This is one of those times I wish that the dog could talk to me and tell me what happened. 

Do some of you have ideas about how to evaluate kindness and gentleness?


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I work from my home and clients are welcome to stay but I know that option is not available to everybody. Most groomers don't want the owners around because sometimes the dog will act up when Mommy is around. Though I haven't found that to be the case if Mommy just sits in a chair and doesn't say anything to the dog. There is no real way of seeing how the dog is treated in the shop, unfortunately.  Most dogs do not like the bathing/grooming process, but it's something they have to learn to "tolerate", so don't take the dog's reaction at the groomer's doorstep as an indication of how the groomer handles the dog in the tub/on the table. Heck, one of my own dogs HATES the bath and you'd think the groomer beat him regularly if anybody saw him in the tub. LOL He shakes and quivers and cowers with the water. Such a wuss.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

1. go into the shops you are researching & talk with the groomer. Ask what the procedure is for grooming dogs. Some groomers/shops do what is called "cattle call" grooming which is where all the dogs come in at let's say between 8-9:30 & then given a time when to come back in the afternoon. Some book 2 dogs at a time & then in let's say 4 hours your dog is done. Some groomers groom 1 on 1 & call when done. Each one works for different clients.
2. Ask "how long they have groomed", what certification if any they have, do they attend grooming seminars or grooming shows, do they have pictures on the walls of their grooming etc.... Just because a groomer has groomed for 25 years doesn't make them a great groomer. Look for ones that continue their education in the grooming world, that attend trade shows etc...
3. Look at the cleanliness of shop, groomer, dogs etc... this to me does matter- do you want your groomer smoking while grooming your dog??? Do you want fleas on your dog when it leaves the shop??
4. Do you like the personality of your groomer? Some clash.
5. What is the waiting period to get your dog in to be groomed? Mine right now is 3 wks. Some groomers are booked 1 year in advanced & others aren't booked at all. Ask why?

These are some basic questions to ask your potential new groomer. Also, do they specialize in any particular breed. Mine is small dogs- poodles, yorkies, maltese, & shih tzu I see everyday & love working on them. I don't groom dogs over 30lbs.


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

At almost 6 months, Zach loves baths (as in he will climb in voluntarily when I'm bathing ME) and doesn't mind being clipped (he's VERY bribeable). I have a grooming stand but have not hooked him up to the arm yet, and also don't have dog clippers, been using hubs'. I did clip him to a 1/2 inch all over in the summer- he's very heat sensitive and is black, currently. 
Now, at 30 lb, he's too big for beard trimmers. I've never used a dryer on him as he has a farm dog clip- same length all over. Time for a professional while I see about getting more appropriate clippers.

At the vet's I asked a woman with a large Spoo where she got her dog groomed and when she said why she went so far thought I would go there too- but the groomer isn't taking new clients at present (boo- she's full up for good reasons !)

So I go to one close to me, and the groomer is appalled Zach has his dewclaws, twisted her lips when I said I'd been doing a little myself, and wouldn't let me stay for the session. (This was just a drop in interview, that she said was ok to do and I had Z with me and he sat or was lying down on leash the whole time). I think she does mostly small dogs. No go there, for sure. 

Now I'm looking again. Since I just want a simple clip, and won't be going monthly, and he is intact with dewclaws, UTD on shots etc, I'm quite tempted to go to Petsmart as our store has a window where you can watch. He's a puppy- I really don't want to scare him off groomers!

Thoughts? There are several more groomers locally. What I've learned is the good ones are booked up and apparently I should beware of someone with immediate openings!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Honestly, don't write them off because they won't let you stay. I found when owners insist on staying, the dog does not behave the same. I don't know if it is the owner's anxiety or just because the dogs act up with mommy around. But it is usually much more of a hinderance than a help. There were times with especially stressed dogs that we would ask the owner to stay. These were usually old dogs or dogs with special needs such as epilepsy. I started out at Petsmart as a bather. It is extremely difficult when the owner stands there and watches through the window. The dog spends the entire time worried about where mommy is, constantly trying to turn and look. They won't turn in different directions so the groomer can reach certain areas. They are constantly straining to keep eyes on mom making it a safety hazard. That groomer is working with very sharp scissors and blades. 

IMHO, you need to find someone you trust, then trust them!

ETA: this is a really old thread, you may want to start a new one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Best shop I ever went to had a glass wall to the grooming area - you could watch the whole thing without your dog knowing that you were there - the best of both worlds!


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

sigh...I have multiple trust issues....or control issues, take your pick :2in1:

I hear you about the distraction. And know you are right- just like my kids were usually angels for the sitter 

Thanks for the responses to such an old thread- you've given me what I need (advice from an actual groomer ).

When you live in a fairly small town (and are a health care provider) sometimes you know too much of the back story.....


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I would definitely insist on sitting through the first grooming. I had very bad experiences with two local groomers before finally finding a fabulous one. After the first bad experience, I went to a groomer that a friend had used. I brought my friend's dog and my dog (I only had one poodle at the time) and sat through the grooming. First bad sign: My friend's poodle who had been there before was terrified. He definitely did not want to go in the door and was pulling hard to go back to the car. I should have listened to him. Second bad sign: I sat through the bathing. They had a hose with a stream of soapy water followed by a stream of clean water. My dog looked like she was trying to get away from the water. I asked about that and the reply was that they all do that. After the bathing was complete, I put my hand on my dog and her skin was HOT. Not warm, HOT. So that water must have been really really hot. I guess that's an efficient way to move dogs quickly through the bathing process, but it is not what I want my dogs to have to endure. No wonder she was dancing to get away from it. Needless to say, that was our last visit to that groomer. I never would have know unless I sat through the process.

I think finding a groomer is really difficult. I'm so glad that I finally found one that my dogs and I like. A few random thoughts:
-- Ask the groomers who are filled up if they have any suggestions.
-- Ask other dog owners.
-- Pay attention to your dog's reaction when (if) you go back a second time. Your dog may not love going to the groomers, but he/she should not be terrified.


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Our local vets are working hard, pretty successfully, to fulfill the legacy of their predecessor- TO whom dogs would run joyfully. My previous dogs told me the new guys weren't Tony, but Zach never knew him and prances in through the door anyway. I sure would like him to feel the same way about the groomer!

Good advice, all.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> Honestly, don't write them off because they won't let you stay. I found when owners insist on staying, the dog does not behave the same. I don't know if it is the owner's anxiety or just because the dogs act up with mommy around. But it is usually much more of a hinderance than a help. There were times with especially stressed dogs that we would ask the owner to stay. These were usually old dogs or dogs with special needs such as epilepsy. I started out at Petsmart as a bather. It is extremely difficult when the owner stands there and watches through the window. The dog spends the entire time worried about where mommy is, constantly trying to turn and look. They won't turn in different directions so the groomer can reach certain areas. They are constantly straining to keep eyes on mom making it a safety hazard. That groomer is working with very sharp scissors and blades.
> 
> IMHO, you need to find someone you trust, then trust them!


I can understand that it might be a distraction to the dog if the owner stays, but I also think it would be good if the owner has the option of observing. How about a camera set up so that the owner could observe either online or from a monitor in the waiting room? I know this probably won't happen in many, or maybe any, grooming facilities, but that would be my dream grooming salon.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Now Minipoo, that is an awesome idea! Webcam the grooming process so owners can watch! I don't know why more groom shops don't do it already! It would certainly make many people feel better! Seems like such a simple solution.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Mantlady,

I think you are doing a great job in taking your time and being careful, with my girl I did the same with an interview in person, and luckily found a match. I feel for you struggling to find someone, even if you plan on doing some or all eventually yourself, you need that professional to help guide you along and learn from (even if that means following their handy work on in between touch ups between appointments and nothing else).

I didn't see it mentioned, but you might also try attending some dog shows, grooming competitions, etc. and someone did mention a good idea in following up with groomers who aren't accepting clients, but might be a great resource and offer suggestions as to other options.

Hope your search bears fruit soon!

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, it has been years since I let anyone stay for a groom and to watch. I've had a couple big dogs that were unmanagable unless Dad was there, dairy farmer so he had exp holding animals, and that was fine. But the others that have stayed..... well.

First any that stayed were showed a chair in the corner of the room and told that is where they were to sit. My shop is small so they were warned about flying hair, dryer air/noise, flying water, etc. And let me also say all were owners of small dogs, like 10 lbs or smaller. They were also told DO NOT TALK TO THE DOG AT ALL!!! They were welcomed to talk to me, but not to even acknowledge the dog's presence. Why you ask?

Because all it would take would be baby talk from Mom at the wrong time, dog's head/body moves suddenly and bad things could happen.... dog could get cut, I could get cut, hair that wasn't supposed to be cut gets cut... get the picture? I want/need/insist that the dog's attention as much as possible be focused on me. I am the one with the clippers which are fairly harmless but can take a hunk of hair out of wrong place in a flash and I am the one with the scissors, very sharp and while harmless in the right hands under the right circumstances, if a pup zigs or zags at the wrong time, somebody will get hurt. If it was me, I'd be grateful it wasn't the dog and would probably wrap it with paper towel and rubber band and continue. If it was the dog, well Mom would probably faint and blame me

So, no Mom's in the room


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Mantlady and Newbie, have you done a google search for area groomers or on FB? 

And Mantlady, I'm sorry but hearing that you have an almost adult poodle that has never seen a groomer would make me grimace inwardly. Dewclaws, pffft, annoying but at least he isn't a small dog and being intact, well Sully is over a year now and still intact, just waiting for him to grow up a bit more. But the late start in grooming would be worrisome. On occasion groomers are pleasantly surprised to find those dogs well behaved and in decent shape, but more often the case is that they have no table manners at all and are a mess that leads to a short shave down and the hope that they see a groomer on a more regular schedule in the future.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

loves said:


> Mantlady and Newbie, have you done a google search for area groomers or on FB?
> 
> And Mantlady, I'm sorry but hearing that you have an almost adult poodle that has never seen a groomer would make me grimace inwardly. Dewclaws, pffft, annoying but at least he isn't a small dog and being intact, well Sully is over a year now and still intact, just waiting for him to grow up a bit more. But the late start in grooming would be worrisome. On occasion groomers are pleasantly surprised to find those dogs well behaved and in decent shape, but more often the case is that they have no table manners at all and are a mess that leads to a short shave down and the hope that they see a groomer on a more regular schedule in the future.


I have a rescue toy who had been to a professional groomer only once (when he was rescued) until a week ago, and he's 8.5 years old. He came from a hoarding situation and is quite frightened of humans. I brushed and groomed him myself for nearly a year until I felt he could survive at my groomers without having a melt down. The groomer reported that he was an angel for his grooming - what a relief! IMO, it depends on if the dog has been regularly handled and groomed at home, before being taken to a professional.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

One factor that hasn't been mentioned is security. When the only groomer I'd ever used moved away, I tried one in a nearby town. The salon was located on a busy main road, not far from an interstate exchange, so there was a lot of traffic, including big trucks. There was a small gate between the work area and the reception area, nothing that a big dog couldn't have jumped over in a heartbeat. As I left, I realized the door, which opened out, stuck a bit and had to be pulled hard to latch.

After I got home, I started to worry that someone wouldn't get the door closed properly, that Jazz might jump over the gate and run out the door into traffic. The grooming job was not very good, and I was charged as much for FFT as I'd been paying for a complete groom, but even if they'd done a stellar job for free, I'd never have taken her back. Just too risky.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> One factor that hasn't been mentioned is security. When the only groomer I'd ever used moved away, I tried one in a nearby town. The salon was located on a busy main road, not far from an interstate exchange, so there was a lot of traffic, including big trucks. There was a small gate between the work area and the reception area, nothing that a big dog couldn't have jumped over in a heartbeat. As I left, I realized the door, which opened out, stuck a bit and had to be pulled hard to latch.
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home, I started to worry that someone wouldn't get the door closed properly, that Jazz might jump over the gate and run out the door into traffic. The grooming job was not very good, and I was charged as much for FFT as I'd been paying for a complete groom, but even if they'd done a stellar job for free, I'd never have taken her back. Just too risky.



You are smart - my friend's dog was killed when somebody left the back door open for air, and somebody else left the grooming area door open - he darted out and was instantly hit by a car and killed.
Always ask for a tour of the grooming area so that you can asses the safety of it!


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Well- I think I've found a groomer! She likes Zach, and he her, we have an appointment Saturday, and she is willing to bathe and clip him as I wish. She has three poodles including a spoo of her own. The shop is clean (small, so you can see everything from the front counter). The dog that was there was sleeping after his bath  though he was a shorthaired one, but think he had just been clipped a bit as there was appropriate colored hair on the floor. Very hopeful- she seems nice and as I have mentioned this is a small town and I was grateful to have her not recognize me (really, I don't go many places where someone doesn't grin and say they need an appointment, including ferries to Canada, train stations, and restaurants galore))


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Zach is groomed! He reportedly enjoyed it and gave her no trouble. Under his tail is pretty nekkid  but she did what I wanted- 3F all over, ears plucked, face trimmed short but not shaved, feet shaved, and he looks fantastic. Neither daughter is over today so I'm waiting for a photo  

We are so hooked on this dog it's scary.....

She said he did really well and was only a little puppish. Not yet six months old is far from an adult dog- and we train at least a little every day, lots more on the three days a week I'm at home.

Now to go see if I can coax the neighbor's horned cattle into my fenced field instead of the front drive :afraid:


----------

